# Evil Molly!



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly had a few moments with Turk the turkey today ....sad to say that he is now blind. I can't believe it Now he looks posessed sort of like Ruby's yellow dog Beware the blind turkey Luckily she didn't eat them!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Prob best you don't see what's coming next Turk! Poor guy. 

Renee... You might try your hand at sewing, get those eyes back on!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Perhaps you could draw on some new ones for Turk! (With a non toxic pen!)

My friend has a dog who's toys all end up with no noses or eyes


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Ruth I can sew not even a button...poor turk I think that is the only part she could take off. She has had him a while but today for some reason he was her favorite He does have leg warmers on his legs I can see those going bye bye soon


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha! Yes, our plush toys are taking a massive battering lately, I found froggy's eye the other day


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Perhaps Turk is just choosing to wear white sunglasses these days - another way to look at it


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I laughed cause one of the eyes was on the floor and I was like "what is that" then I figured out it was an eye then I found the other one under the table. At least she was smart enough not to eat them Well he is blind now poor thing. I don't understand why they can't make them more sturdy they do know how chewy dogs can be


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Ok Willow is in the clear. She never tears apart her toys


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Ok Willow is in the clear. She never tears apart her toys


Hmmm I thought maybe she has sent Molly a telepathic message sort of like when she pee's on her bed Willow has super powers She makes our poo's do strange things..........don't tell her cause Molly will probably poo or pee somewhere now I just cursed myself


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow now that Turk lost his eyes I realized how dirty he is I think it's time for him to go in the washer Ick!! A few of her toys need to go in


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh no. Is Turk going to end up the way of yellow dog?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RangerC said:


> Oh no. Is Turk going to end up the way of yellow dog?


He just might so far only his eyes are gone


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> He just might so far only his eyes are gone


It always starts with the eyes renee...... Always the eyes


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

This thread cracks me up! Maybe Molly was freaked out by Turk constantly staring at her.  actually I was jealous that's all yours did. Mine rip their plush apart and the try to eat up the little pieces. Not sure what it says about them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> This thread cracks me up! Maybe Molly was freaked out by Turk constantly staring at her.  actually I was jealous that's all yours did. Mine rip their plush apart and the try to eat up the little pieces. Not sure what it says about them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Well you know all about our wreck it Ralph! Nothing can stay in one piece except an antler!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Well you know all about our wreck it Ralph! Nothing can stay in one piece except an antler!


I should call my two the Demolition Duo - because they excel at destroying things. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I should call my two the Demolition Duo - because they excel at destroying things.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Ha I like it - the double D's
ruby is nice and so girlie with things - Ralph.... Words fail me! (For once) x


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Ha I like it - the double D's
> ruby is nice and so girlie with things - Ralph.... Words fail me! (For once) x


If I didn't know better I'd say Beemer was the troublemaker but she's the real instigator. He's just slow and gets caught. 

Speaking of getting caught, has Ralph gotten himself into any sheep related incidents post surgery? I hope he's recovering well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> If I didn't know better I'd say Beemer was the troublemaker but she's the real instigator. He's just slow and gets caught.
> 
> Speaking of getting caught, has Ralph gotten himself into any sheep related incidents post surgery? I hope he's recovering well.
> 
> ...


Ha thanks, no sheep chasing incidents - the sheep have been moved (I'd like to think NOT due to Ralph terrifying them!) ted the horse is back in the field - ruby loves him!
Ralph has taken to running off when it's time to put his lead back on in the field - hence today's purchase of a training line, after one near miss when he bolted through the gate onto a country lane and an oncoming car


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Ha thanks, no sheep chasing incidents - the sheep have been moved (I'd like to think NOT due to Ralph terrifying them!) ted the horse is back in the field - ruby loves him!
> Ralph has taken to running off when it's time to put his lead back on in the field - hence today's purchase of a training line, after one near miss when he bolted through the gate onto a country lane and an oncoming car


OMG - that must have been scary. These two like to bolt when getting out of the car so I've taken to clip their lead while still sitting in the car and then they get out the driver's side. A side effect of laser crack is they bolt after break lights at night. I thought they were going to pull my shoulder out of the socket. That's also why they only are taken off leash inside the gated dog park. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha that's soo funny - they are now addicted to any old red light!! Don't take the, to Amsterdam - they'd go crazy!!!! 
We don't have anything like that over here - gated park doggy areas, I just think Ralph is hitting his rebel phase - but yes it's scary - the driver was very good and stopped her car, I could hear a dog barking in their car, and her lovely young son got out to help me which was nice - but Ralph had shot around the corner to our drive entrance.... Naughty Ralph!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

OOPS! Molly was thinking "STOP looking at me like that . . I mean it Turk!!" The only toy Sami has chewed was Carleys Buddy dog . . he is partially blind now . . kind of a cute little wink look. Carley has never torn apart anything but toilet paper and tissues . . . which they both will pinch with no remorse at all.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> It always starts with the eyes renee...... Always the eyes


Ha too funny!!



Lexi&Beemer said:


> This thread cracks me up! Maybe Molly was freaked out by Turk constantly staring at her.  actually I was jealous that's all yours did. Mine rip their plush apart and the try to eat up the little pieces. Not sure what it says about them.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


He did look a bit intense She hasn't played with him at all today


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Imagine the smile on their faces. I think Lexi may trade anything for a belly rub so I need to keep her away. And Beemer, well he's just an addict.  that was great the driver stopped and the kid helped. We need more people like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I should call my two the Demolition Duo - because they excel at destroying things.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


That's a great name for them


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> That's a great name for them


They can be their own luxury brand with one 'D' backwards and the other 'D' forwards like Chanel's logo.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Nice to know Dudley the destroyer is not the only one who trashes his toys so fast - Turk was lucky to just lose his eyes, would have been at least his head and both feet after one day at ours!!
I have a sore shoulder today as I took dudley for a lovely walk across farms in the lovely sunshine yesterday, but as I'm never sure if the next field may have sheep I kept him on the retractor lead, and of course being the dimwit that he is he still can't work out to slow down when he reaches the end of it, wish I'd taken his long line.
The D&D label could have a lovely line of dog gear...


----------

